

Ask GMail: Please read my airfare receipts and make calendar events - iamchmod

Tripit does it for me when I forward them the email - but I don't understand why gmail can't read my United emails, decide if its a trip and then create calendar events...
======
PurplePlatty
TripIt does this by reading all your emails if you have the settings properly
set up. It also classifies your eventbrite and meetups into calendar events.

------
27182818284
Google Now does this. Also with packages, etc. It is quite nice. So the
infrastructure is there...somewhere...

------
yanw
<https://www.google.com/experimental/gmailfieldtrial>

What you're suggesting is probably phase 2.

